# Auction haul



## Sue (Aug 7, 2006)

Got some nice plants at our society auction. Nice enough that you are fairly likely to hate me. 

Coryhopea Off the Wall (Stanhopea wardii ‘Tower Grove’ x Coryanthes macrantha) PB
Den. Super Star x Super Star ‘Dandy’
Paph. (barbigerum x Winston Churchill) PB
Paph. (Hellas ‘Westonbirt’ FCC/RHS x Cavalli-Sforza)
Paph. Joe Headrick PB
Paph. (malipoense ‘Birchwood’ HCC/AOS x wilhelminae)
Paph. Orchilla ‘Chilton’ FCC/AOS PB
Paph. Winston Churchill PB

Total cost: $59. I'm not sure, but the Orchilla may have a low sheath.


----------



## bench72 (Aug 7, 2006)

holey guacamole! nice bargains!!!


----------



## Heather (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice haul Sue! 
That mali. x whil. sounds pretty interesting....
great deal too.


----------



## TADD (Aug 7, 2006)

Um WOW!!!! We have an auction next month. I am hoping for some nice paphs. 

We have already bought from Whiporwill or how ever you spell it, I hope they got some paphs and not just phals and phrags....


----------



## Marco (Aug 7, 2006)

What a deal! Nice haul Sue.


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Aug 7, 2006)

Sue said:


> ...I'm not sure, but the Orchilla may have a low sheath.



Ssssshhhhhh!!!! Don't jinx it! You're not supposed to even TALK about emerging sheathes until they are a sure thing, lest they turn out to be leaves.

For what it's worth - I paid $500 for my Orchilla 'Chilton' FCC/AOS some 25 years ago. It's a prolific grower - easy to see why it has gotten so inexpense over the years. It's still one of the nicest things you could ever want in your collection, too.

Is your Paph. Winston Churchill a named cultivar or is it a seedling? 

(We just need to know how MUCH to hate you.)


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks good to me!

thanks


----------



## Sue (Aug 7, 2006)

Heather said:


> Nice haul Sue!
> That mali. x whil. sounds pretty interesting....
> great deal too.



I'm excited about it. It's a two-growth unbloomed plant. An interesting thing: it's tiny compared to my Hideki Okuyama (malipoense x glanduliferum). I thought wilhelminae wasn't too much smaller than glanduliferum . . . either I was wrong (likely), or the size genes ended up being more dominant in the one case compared to the other.

I will of course post pics. I was actually tempted to post a pic of these two together, even though neither is even in sheath. I might still do so. I am a big orchid dork.



TADD said:


> We have already bought from Whiporwill or how ever you spell it, I hope they got some paphs and not just phals and phrags....



They've got some exciting stuff. If I were you I'd pre-order a Hell's Chamber. Ok, if I were actually you, I'd pre-order three of the fairrie albas. But you know what I meant. Their (Paph Flash Point ‘Vini Flash’ x California Girl ‘Sunburnt’) is pretty exciting too.



Mycorrhizae said:


> For what it's worth - I paid $500 for my Orchilla 'Chilton' FCC/AOS some 25 years ago. It's a prolific grower - easy to see why it has gotten so inexpense over the years. It's still one of the nicest things you could ever want in your collection, too.
> 
> Is your Paph. Winston Churchill a named cultivar or is it a seedling?
> 
> (We just need to know how MUCH to hate you.)



These auctions are frightening. I'm not sure how much is just market forces and how much is the fact of being in St. Louis, where we have a judging center and a botanical garden with a great orchid collection.

We have three auctions every year, all over the summer. At the first one, I got some nice stuff, including a Paph. Freckles 'Cream Puff' for $5. I was surprised to find this clone had an HCC, and Marriott was selling it for $100/div. Then, at the second auction, I got a three-plant mini-compot of Paph. delenatii var. albinum. For $10, I think. Then, at this last one, I got the Orchilla for $12, and the Winston for $10.

It's creepy. I'm not sure how to think about them. I feel like I should just sell them and reap the obvious profits. I never would have bought any of them at market value. But, I'll tell you, I'm starting to have a pretty nice collection for doing professional-level breeding. Cross Winston or Orchilla with Tiny Charlie? Or Dellaina? Or Natasha Von Fox? Or Dollcevita/Shireen/Helvetia? I'm SOOO excited about the options.

To answer your question: the Winston Churchill is not named. It is a mature, two-growth previously bloomed division. This was donated by the gardens, and . . . may have had a clonal name, but I didn't get record of it.

For those of you who have a morbid fascination, here are the highest prices I've found:

Paph. Orchilla 'Chilton' FCC/AOS

Zephyrus sells it. Note that price is _per growth_: $1000. That makes mine $2000 retail, with 2 emerging growths as well.
http://www.zephyrusorchids.com/catalogdivisions.htm

That's overpriced though (obvious statement?). Marriott has it for $200 per division:
http://www.marriottorchids.com/division list.html

and someone got one on ebay for a mere $113.50

The Paph. Winston Churchill is also frightening.

$875: http://www.orchidweb.com/cat_dtl.asp?P_Recno=3388

But, once again, Marriott is cheaper, at $300 for the FCC awarded Winston
http://www.marriottorchids.com/division list.html

------------------

Unrelatedly, does anybody have the (barbigerum x Winston Churchill)? I can't find a pic, and it seems like it can't be so uncommon . . .


----------



## paphreek (Aug 8, 2006)

:drool: What a haul for $59! Somehow it doesn't surprise me that you got such bargains. Even most of the really fine general orchid growers in our society are woefully uneducated when it come to famous Paphs or the potential of new crosses. BTW, what is the leaf span on the PB (barbigerum x Winston Churchill)?

When you're ready to breed, let me know. I have quite a bit of pollen stored and am constantly updating my stores as plants rebloom. We can either trade pollen or work a deal on flasks.


----------



## Sue (Aug 8, 2006)

paphreek said:


> BTW, what is the leaf span on the PB (barbigerum x Winston Churchill)?
> 
> When you're ready to breed, let me know. I have quite a bit of pollen stored and am constantly updating my stores as plants rebloom. We can either trade pollen or work a deal on flasks.



Will do. These aren't ready to be pod parents yet, but I'd be into donating pollen. And, regardless, I don't think I'm ready to flask Paphs. I'm having enough trouble flasking other orchids.

LS on the (barbi x Winston) is right around 16cm, natural spread. It'd be more if I held out the leaves. It's about half the size of the Winston Churchill. Cross that with a concolor, niveum, henryanum or primulinum and we've got something exciting!
(I'm into the teacups. Can you tell?)


----------



## paphreek (Aug 8, 2006)

Sue said:


> Will do. These aren't ready to be pod parents yet, but I'd be into donating pollen. And, regardless, I don't think I'm ready to flask Paphs. I'm having enough trouble flasking other orchids.
> 
> LS on the (barbi x Winston) is right around 16cm, natural spread. It'd be more if I held out the leaves. It's about half the size of the Winston Churchill. Cross that with a concolor, niveum, henryanum or primulinum and we've got something exciting!
> (I'm into the teacups. Can you tell?)



Me, too. I've got seedlings of barbigerum x Hellas, and henryanum x Bell Ringer growing and Wm. Stirling x Paeony due from the flasker any day, now.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow...and I thought it was an astounding bargain to get Orchilla "Chilton" for $25! Take care, Eric


----------

